# oh160 magneto



## chuck643 (Aug 2, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about overnight solutions and the magnetos they sell
Should I invest the money?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Never heard of them you might want to look for some customer reviews.


----------



## chuck643 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm trying to find info on the company, I thought maybe someone used there stuff, I might just roll the dice and see what happens


----------

